

Pirate Bay appeal refused by Swedish Supreme Court - concertina226
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3334385/pirate-bay-appeal-refused-by-swedish-supreme-court/

======
dpres
This is a duplicate post. Next time post this as a comment on the original.

See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3537323>.

